# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  service akai GX630

## east electronics

Καλησπερα ....

Πολλοι απο τους φιλους μας  εχουν την τυχη να εχουν τετοια μηχανηματα  στα χερια τους τα οποια εκτος απο τελια μηχανικη κατασκευη απο την μανα  τους  τυχαινει να μην εχουν και φθορες και ζημιες σε μηχανικα μερη  ...οποτε με ενα καλο καθαρισμα .. μια δυο χουφτες  πυκνωτες  μερικα  τριμερακια ενα καλο καθαρισμα  και το μηχανημα αυτο θα κενταει για  αρκετα  χρονια  ακομα 

Τα σχολια περιτα για το μηχανημα  απλα μερικες φωτογραφιες  απο την επισκευη ... και τον τελικο ελεγχο 

enjoy

----------

themisperi (12-12-16)

----------


## Papas00zas

Πού πας και τα βρίσκεις αυτά ρε Σάκη....πόσων ετών είναι;  :W00t:  
Πολύ καλή κατασκευή....Respect 
σ.σ. όντως είναι τυχεροί αυτοί που τα έχουν....έχω κι εγώ ένα παρόμοιο.
Άσχετο: αυτοί οι πυκνωτές στην τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι αυτοί που άλλαξες;

----------

